# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Got my "Subsistence" Hunting Permits for Moose & Caribou

## Sourdough

Do rural people in your area get special subsistence permits for hunting.........?

----------


## crashdive123

Not here.  They kind of frown on us taking too many tourists.

----------


## Sourdough

But you get "Subsistence Honey".........

----------


## your_comforting_company

I think you are one of the few left that live in such a rural place. I haven't seen anything documented for Georgia about subsistence hunting permits and I'd assume that you would still have to obey seasons and all other regulations.

----------


## welderguy

Nope Texas doesn't have that.

----------


## Sourdough

> I'd assume that you would still have to obey seasons and all other regulations.



Yes & no.......most of our hunting is regulated by the State of Alaska, but the Subsistence Hunting is only on "Federal Land", and as I live in a massive National Forest, I qualify for permits. The Federal hunting season is much longer than the state season, but most importantly it starts 10 days prior to the state season.

----------


## tipacanoe

In Maine, I believe native Americans, do not have to purchase a hunting license as long as they hunt on tribal lands.  The rest of us pay a pretty hefty price, and out of staters pay through the nose.

----------


## huntermj

we dont have anything like that, but in Vermont a combo fishing and hunting lic. only cost 32 dollars and it comes with a buck tag and a bear tag.

----------


## Sourdough

I wonder if one of you'all computer smart fokes should search thingie about "Federal" Subsistence Hunting in America, seems odd it would be only in Alaska. I know we had too ask for it.

----------


## rwc1969

We have subsistence hunting and fishing laws here in Michigan, except they usually issue you the permits after the fact. I think the technical term for our permits is ticket.

You go hunting and fishing and they randomly select who to give tickets to, kinda like a lottery of sorts. You then have to go to court and pay the fee, which can be a hassle. But, sometimes they throw in free room and board for a few months, so I guess it's worth it in the long run.

----------


## Pal334

No such here in the Peoples Republic of New Jersey. Unless you count what you can get on the NJ Turnpike or Garden State Parkway

----------


## pete lynch

Just nuisance permits for the farmers here. Oh, on National Wildlife refuges they have a lottery for duck and deer blinds but no subsistence permits.

----------


## Rick

No. But most of the game wardens know who can use meat so road kill is generally given to them. Other than that, requires a license.

----------


## pete lynch

The state police do that with roadkill here. The senior citizens of our state eat venison year round.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Roadkill is fair game here.. doesn't really qualify as "hunting".. more like "finding". Often I will get roadkills that are only a few minutes old. The DOT calls me when they recieve a call that someone hit a deer, and as quick as I can get there it's mine.
I know it sounds disgusting, but often they are fresher than the ones we drag out of the woods (30 minute boat ride + the drag + the drive home). The wardens and state patrol all have my name on file so if there is any dispute, I call the chief warden and everythings okay.
To my knowledge there is no special "out of season" permits, except for farmers. Mostly they are concerned with the feral hogs. Man those things can really tear up some land. There are a select few people who can get year-round permits for trapping hogs.. kinda like exterminators, for the farmers. All kinds of regulations, etc, though.

----------


## crashdive123

There are quite a few people that have claimed that the local and state police must have their name on file.  None seem to be as happy about it as YCC. :Innocent:

----------


## kyratshooter

In KY you can take road kill home, but you may get a ticket if you hit big game with a subcaliber vehicle.  

Our subsistance hunting here is scrounging the mark down section at Kroger.  Our small game seasons are so generous that if you wait a week you will be legal.  Squirrel is almost year around.  Rabbit are extinct, the fescue grass the farmers have gone to kills them.

They are very stingy with our deer season and our state has about 5 deer per human resident.  In the 20 mile run to town I will count 4-5 fresh kills any morning.  More deer are killed by vehicles than by hunters.   

You are allowed to kill nuscience deer any time on your own property or for someone else.  I know several people that plant bait crops to lure them in.  I perfer a salt block myself.

By the end of hunting season most of the WMA officers yards look like used car lots where they have confiscated vehicles for poaching use.  Same with boats in the summer for operating a boat while drunk.  They are eventually auctioned off.  They keep your gun too.  They can also keep your deep freezer if they catch you with poached game stored.  

WMA does not need a warrent for their searches due to a loophole in the game laws.  Any time the police need to bust a drug house they simply call one of the local WMA officers to assist them in their investigation.

----------


## Swamprat1958

I was pretty sure that Alaska was the only state with subsistence hunting licenses and Google verified that Alaska is the the only state listed that has the license.

----------


## Sourdough

> I was pretty sure that Alaska was the only state with subsistence hunting licenses and Google verified that Alaska is the the only state listed that has the license.



WOW, and we get our free money in September ($1,300.00 PFD) just for living here. Free hunting/fishing license & free property tax exemption on our homesteads. Free Salmon, Moose, Caribou. Sometimes we forget how good life is..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Then there is that shortage of ladies issue.

----------


## crashdive123

Free ain't always good.  Just sayin'.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

So, My ex is living in North Florida........

----------


## crashdive123

> So, My ex is living in North Florida........


Well, that explains a lot.  Here all this time, I thought it was that new outhouse you built for her.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

That is funny......... :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

> So, My ex is living in North Florida........


From the looks of her, I'd guess you didn't teach her the proper use of firearms. Either that, or you used her face for target practice.

----------


## Erratus Animus

I live in the country and we own a few hundred wooded acres but can only hunt on it during state hunting seasons. Now a game ranch is a different story.

----------


## ClayPick

Only the Mikmaq people have extended hunting privileges here which are based on some 250 year old treaty and not on sound game management. Everyone in my family has Firearm Acquisition Certificate and the hunter safety course whether they hunt or not. That gives us up to 4 deer a year (you make sure you get a big one).  Fishing in tidal water requires no licence, there is catch limits but its bountiful. The Caribou are long gone from this piece of the rock and the Moose licences go in draw.  About the only subsistence hunting left is in the high north and its granted to Innuit communities.

----------

